# Is It Me ????



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Is it me or what ?

As I type, am on Boroughbridge C&CC site.

It really annoys me when people cut across your pitch - I would never dream of doing it, I always walk round, just as a sign of respect for other MH/Caravan owners.

What do we all think ?

cheers

Dave & Jan


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes I too think it is very rude so with this in mind I set trip guide ropes all round the MH and then go inside and sit and watch and have a great laugh at the expense of very RUDE people


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

How rude,!! That happened to us on Hayling Island last summer, there were a lot of seasonal caravans there, and we were sat outside having a coffee as you do! This woman came and said "thats a cute dog" and then said "oh my friends are there" and walked straight through. Why make the excuse that she wanted to stroke our Betty, all she wanted to do was take a short cut!! Lazy so and so, she never spoke to us the rest of the 3 days we were there.


----------



## dyson (Mar 22, 2011)

We put up the windbreaks - it does look so antisocial but it helps, the dog can be a bit terratorial when people start walking through & it also helps in keeping children's balls out! (not all campers stick to the ball games rules)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We have Bryn....not many people cross our pitch :lol: Certainly not a second time.  In fact some people even leave the site :lol: :lol:


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Yep, windbreak and a few well placed claymores tend to stop the rudeness


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Yes that really annoys me.

Had it happen to us at a C & CC site, people can be so rude.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

overthemoon said:


> Yep, windbreak and a few well placed claymores tend to stop the rudeness


Whats a Claymore ? 

Dave & Jan


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

The protocol on "tenting" camp sites, as far as I have always been aware, is that there are no barriers.
I think that it is one of the nice things about camping is that many of the rules that we normally abide by are broken.
Perhaps, for the first time, I have come across a motor home "thing"?

Bill


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

No you are not alone - we frequently suffer the same :evil: :evil:


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

For those on sites, have you asked the wardens if there is anything they can do?

Whilst on our site we cannot always prevent it as few words often closes the matter.

We do as wardens have to cut through from time to time but always say sorry as we need to get somewhere, usually to solve a problem.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
We were at Pinewoods,Wells next the sea,about 5yrs ago,came back from a walk about,and there it was,"Windbreak city!!" all around the pitch limits next to us, no,"Hello",no eye contact,and when they left,a pile of spent charcoal from their BBQ in the corner of the pitch.
And there was me thinking that was why they had erected the "Wall". Silly me!!.
Ted.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

A claymore is a Scottish sword or an American anti personal mine

Waz


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Although I'd be careful not to cut across 'someone else's pitch' I wouldn't necessarily think that someone who did this to me was being rude. There are different conventions in different situations and unless a rule about pitch boundaries is explicit I'd rather think that the person concerned was not aware of the social rules in that situation, rather than that they are being rude.

As someone else has pointed out, in tent camping the boundaries between one person's pitch and another's are less clearly defined. If you come from a tent camping tradition you may not understand that the motorhomer or caravanner believe they are renting the area around their unit. I think the pitches with hedges around, as found on many French campsites, help to define the space more clearly. Even then, you often have to go into 'someone else's pitch' to hook-up to electricity. 


Chris


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Get a life! :lol:

Say's me - I've just finished a 175metres of pig fencing that should keep the marauding barbarians out! sign needed "STAY OFF MY PITCH"!.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Why are people so territorial? I'm baffled by why anyone would get so wound up over something so trivial? Now if it were your private garden at your personal residence that people were rudely trespassing on, then I could see why this would be strongly objected to - but on a campsite pitch, where you are probably only there for a weekend, then I don't really see why this is such a big deal and as for the need to erect fort like barricades and booby traps around their vehicle and pitch - well this is way beyond me!  

We like to wildcamp and of course this offers the opportunity for complete privacy and solitude but when we stay on a campsite we happily accept that unless it's a little CL, then chances are we will be in close proximity to our fellow campers and if they cross our pitch .... we don't give a hoot! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Surely ....... Life's too short to spend it getting worked up over such relatively harmless matters such as this? :?

Sue


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

To be fair Boroughbridge is C&CC and unlike CC the pitches are not regimental lines and hedged to buggery. I got a more relaxed open plan feeling about the place and really never noticed if I was trespassed on. In fact I welcome the opportunity to say hello or Hi and make conversation rather than say Oi gerrof!
:lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'd just like to say also that Ian the lesser half of the wardenry is the most helpful friendly warden I've come across and my wife who dealt with the boss said she is great too 8) 
They both did 3 years at Lauder (no not the prison) and said that is a terrific site with a good bus service into Edinburgh

Chillin at the Boro


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Techno, I agree and must say that I am from your school of thought also and would much rather say hi and be friendly than aloof and standoffish! After all most campsites are laid out so that everyone is in quite close proximity to one and other and when staying on a campsite it's like being part of a close knit community isn't it? Looking at your chilling out photograph i'm sure If we were pitched up next to you, I'd be bringing over our chairs and wine glasses and gatecrashing your barbie! :rofl: Now that would be considered RUDE by most people's standards but I'm sure we'd have a good ole giggle together even if it was only because of our bare faced cheek! Hee hee! :lol: :lol: :lol:

So come on folks ..... lighten up, relax, chill out and don't let fellow campers; who take short cuts across your pitch get to you! Just grit your teeth, smile sweetly and be happy that you are enjoying a wonderful lifestyle which many others would love to be able to afford, have the freedom or the good health to enjoy! :   

Sue x


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

You hussey Sue 8O


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
We belong to a small club,named after a now "name from the past",c/van builder.Anyone can join this club,with whatever outfit/make of unit,one of the unwritten rules is that if people are outside,"Chilling",(love the pic"),you are free to drag up your chairs and join in,AND!,you will be offered a cup of tea.
Another rule was that you pitched as you arrived,that meant every body mixed,this has now been modified,as we all know each other very well,and some of us with dogs,like to be near a gate etc,so we can slope off with them at odd hours. If we are lucky,for an AGM we get 20units, but it is usually 10-12 units on the rallies,i think there are about 38 members in total.
The down side.......It can take 2hrs,when taking the dog a walk,just to get off of the SITE!!!.
Jented.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

bigbazza said:


> You hussey Sue 8O


You know me so well! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue x


----------



## Banditsheep (Mar 21, 2011)

*The bandit says*



Just say Hi and offer a beer

they either accept and i cost a beer or they think you are strange for trying to be nice and stay away from you and your pitch.

Anyway why would you be that bothered unless they were playing football on the side of your Van.

if you want that much privacy then try a hotel 

No really life is far to short to worry about such trivial matters 
Say hi and maybe they get the point that from the gritted teeth you are not amused

I have a single malt in the van for such occasions feel free any time

Elddis firestorm 400

Currently on witches craig site in sterling Scotland and its nice clean and reasonably priced.

Tommorow off to Pitlochery near Perth Scotland

:wink: :wink:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I've been camping since I was a child and the idea that someone on a campsite might think of any of the area to be their territory had never occurred to me. 
I did come across it, for the first time, when camping at Le Mans where some people put "crime scene tape" up to keep people out. I thought it was just down to the "Petrol Heads" who had never been camping before. (I'm a Petrol Head)
I don't like crowds or queues etc but I will always make for the centre of any crowded camping area in any country,given the choice, as that is where the "camping" atmosphere is.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

One of the reasons I prefer sites that include tent campers is because they seem on the whole to be more sociable - maybe they have to be, as they cook and often eat outside their tents so it is possible to exchange pleasantries as you go by. Trailer caravans, on the other hand, seem to be more and more esconced inside their 'vans or huge awnings, with the flickering glow of TV. One of the benefits of motorhomes is that they are snug and dry during really bad weather but generally smaller than caravans so whenever the weather permits, we sit outside, whether eating, reading or just watching the world go by. I think we therefore get the best of both worlds and so can also also enjoy the chatty exchanges with passersby.

Although I occasionally put up a small windbreak around the gas barbie if it's windy, I would never dream of putting up barriers of tall windbreaks all around the pitch, after all I've only paid for the use of it for a few days, not bought the deeds! Each to their own, but I do wonder why some folks don't just stay at home - perhaps there aren't enough happy kids enjoying a game of footie or riding their bikes around to glower at? :roll:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

We're gluttons for punishment. Just booked the two weekends before spring bank in May. Plenty of vacancies here which is surprising considering all the complaints about CC? C&CC seems to be the way forwards in availability


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*is it me*

Hi I agree with you,it ticks me off terribly,wife get on to me about so to stop it I go and put out my awning the surround it with winbreaks.Then i let the dog out so he can snap there ankles if they get too close !! LOL !!!


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

I showed someone to their pitch today at about 2pm. When I passed by 15 mins later they had "marked off" the grass area with solar lights and a low level tape from light to light. The pitch they are on cannot be walked through as it backs onto a hedge.

Some people are very odd !!

John


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

waz said:


> A claymore is a Scottish sword or an American anti personal mine
> 
> Waz


That would probably work


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

It can be rude but no more rude than those that make their pitch into Fort Knox. A little bit of give and take is needed. I think and hope that we take the middle ground quite welcoming to 'trespassers' unless they take advantage. For me a wind break is just that something to stop the wind. 

When I camped at the great Dorset Steam Fair last year I noticed all variants on the theme: 

I think the worse Fort Knoxers were those where two or more units travelled and camped together and then erected a communal wall. They were also the loudest and had the loudest generator which they put outside their 6' high windbreak wall. Luckily I had too much to see and do than sit in my van looking at them. 

A nearby tent welcomed all comers but had more reason to complain than others about trespassing as twice their tent was partially collapsed by someone blundering into it. 

However the only time an interloper raised my blood pressure was at an independent site when a caravan owner with several guests used my pitch as an overflow carpark. WHEN I WAS STILL THERE  When I said something he said that I didn't need all of it which was quite true and if he had bothered to ask nicely first I 'm sure we could have accommodated him.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We've just spent a couple of nights at Pandy CC site so we could walk some of the Offas **** path. We are with friends in their van and were pitched on adjacent pitches opposite the toilet block.

Now being between the toilet block and the majority of the other pitches we expected to have people cutting through and parked our vans so that we in effect left one side of grass clear and shred the bit between the 2 vans. We also had 1 awning up (no walls) and 5 chairs set up on the grass, but failed with the barbwire :lol: 

We were sat outside when a guy from a van (with 'Millers' written on the over cab) walked through the pitch (between out chairs) with his kid and dog. Our friends dog shot out of their van to the extent of its lead, some 5m and barked at this guys dog. His reaction was to say you should have your dog on a shorter lead (rules are no more than 8m). The dog is always kept on a short lead as she acts like a wire sweep and takes out tables, chairs etc.

Mrs Miller then walked back through our pitch (rather than use the free side) and went and reported our friends 'dangerous dog' to the warden. The warden then came and spoke to us, we explained that he had walked through our pitch at feeding time with his dog and the lead was 5m. The warden then went and spoke to the Millers and they ignored us for the remaining time (shame).

I fail to understand why they felt it was our fault that we had pitched directly between them and the toilet block, why they couldn't walk their dog straight through our pitch , despite us leaving one side free, why they had the need to report us to the warden and why they couldn't talk to us direct if they had an issue.

If the Millers are MHFs members and read this, you need to consider other users of sites you stay on as we do and not assume that you have a right of way through every other pitch with your dog.

We did have other people walk through our pitch but not whilst we were sat outside, which we didn't mind. The majority however realised that we had left one side clear and used that.

Andy


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

These are the people I put in the "knobsock" category :lol:


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

years ago on a campsite in the south of france, this was pre motorhome day's we were having a great 3 week's 3rd time we had visited this site in 5 years great crowd the best type of camping for me we almost had to pry the kids of the site to go to the beach, in fact the only way it worked was to leave the lad and take everyones girls or vice versa, 
it was an olympic year and the owner without being hi de hi had arranged his own games nothing too serious waiters obstacle race etc, 
we had several late night's around awnings no invites a couple of guitars and everyone brought there own chairs and drink's and joined in , kid's came and found us about 11 and asked please could they go to bed , stopped singing about then but sat around chatting till about 1 , anyway after a particularly good night if memory serves 20+ nationalities from spanish to finnish had been around this caravan awning and next morning the campsite owner issued a public warning [ not very sternly since he had been there the night before] over the tannoy saying "some people come on holiday and let their hair down others come on holiday to do exactly what they do at home , 
he then offered us an area at the back of the bar to "party in" and was explaining that the couple who had made the complaint insisted that their 12 year old twin boys were in bed by 8o/c and didn't want to break their routine !!!!!


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

As I sit here on a CCC site we have just watched this guy walk through, round and at the back of 5 pitches just to get to his own van.
There are roads and footpaths here.

On the way he tripped over a cable and sorry but we had to laugh.

Went out to have a quite word asking him to stop cutting through picthes and he wanted to complain that the lead had been left in a dangerous manner.

He got short change from us.

But we do not know how to stop it, apart from briefing people now upon arrival and asking them not to cut through pitches.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Get off my pitch!*

 You can always pitch up Italian style - so close together that nobody has 'my pitch' territory anyway. :lol: 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Am I missing something here, I have always thought Camping in whatever form was a sociable thing. One where the rules of normal living are suspended, for a life where we all together, live in a field.

I am sat here in HRU Brean watching the world go by, seeing people , strangers, actually talk to each other. People who in normal life would not exchange much more than a hello. This is camping to me, if 'I wanted boundaries or borders, I would live in a prison. 


I am not fussed about people walking across a bit of grass by me 

I think some people need to rethink their ideas on camping.

Gary


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Generally this does not bother me but we have two dogs. One is a very sensible labrador who is nine years old, she is very friendly but won't bother people and won't go to them unless they call her, fine. The other is a pup. We are training her and keep her on a short lead. She will jump up on people when she gets excited and loves to meet new people. What really annoys me is that people come along making all kinds of exciting noises, go right up to her at our door and then get indignant if she manages to jump up and put paw marks on their clothes, Alan.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I think to be a happy camper you have to put your natural instinct to protect your territory on hold.
If you can do it I can promise you it feels rather nice.

Not as liberating as Naturism maybe but what do I know.

Maybe that's next on my list


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

OY YOU, GER OFF MOI LAND!!!!!

Except it isn't.. :roll:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

gj1023 said:


> I am not fussed about people walking across a bit of grass by me
> 
> I think some people need to rethink their ideas on camping.
> 
> Gary


This is same for me


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Am with you on that one, it really annoys me, I think it's rude and ignorant to walk on someone elses pitch :evil:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

shadow, my dog is also a bit territorial,
protects the van and he is a bit big!!
no one would get that close, he wont harm anyone but is doing his job as he sees it.
off the run he is not on guard and loves dogs and people 
I don't really mind peole cutting across except for that
frightens the people who come face to face with him without introduction
I keep him well under control,even converting the garage for airies where there is no space between vans, keep him on a very short run, and never have him out without us

so come on folks think before you cut across so close, stop, introduce yourself or walk round   
aldra


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

A campsite is a large playground for children and even if you could keeps adults out of your territory you would would spoil the fun for many children.

A campsite is a big field that we all share.


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

You're a touchy lot on here, aren't you?

People cut across my pitch all the time when I am on CC or CCC sites and quite frankly, I couldn't give a monkey's. 

It never has bothered me in the slightest. John


----------



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2009)

I personally think its downright rude/bad mannered and disrespectful......I would never do it to someone else......I don't deem that I have the right to invade their space even if one is in a large field. But then me and hubby feel knowadays that as far as respect and manners etc...we were saying only yesterday...we feel we are in a minority group.


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

My word....when you read what Twilight has to say then you realise 
just HOW touchy some people are. 

Bet they don't speak to their neighbours either.


----------



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2009)

johnathan said:


> My word....when you read what Twilight has to say then you realise
> just HOW touchy some people are.
> 
> Bet they don't speak to their neighbours either.


Oh for heavens sake....I am not being touchy at all I am one of the most friendliest people...always ready for a laugh etc...and I answered the question as was put with my views. Its got nothing whatsoever with being touchy....and coming back with personal comments like this are just not nice and I'm sorry I do not expect it from people. How dare you jump to such conclusion when neither you nor anyone else on this forum knows me or mine...and this is exactly what I feel about forums...people always think it gives them justification to have a POP AT SOMEONE.....as again I answered the question and gave my thoughts and it in know way infers any ****ty comment back. :x ...and yest I am ..........cross for you doing it....good bye.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

It's sad if you think people are being disrespectful when they enter, what you consider to be your territory, on a campsite. I think those feelings fall into the "mirrored aggression" category.


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

I would really hate to park next to Twilight in case, totally by accident I was to stray just 1 inch into "their territory"


----------



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2009)

STOP PICKING ON ME........

START WISHING I'D NEVER JOINED THIS SITE....NO WONDER I DON'T POST MUCH.

Other people have put that they don't agree with it....so why have I been singled out. I'm finding it really upsetting....so stop it. I'm actually feeling really choked right now.......


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't think anybody is actually picking on you personally, Twilight, they are just pointing out that thery have a more relaxed and friendly attidtude towards space on the sites.

When people walk across "my space" I usually say 'How do' or some such friendly greeting and receive one in reply. Often they stop for a longer chat. Nice.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

On some sites a line of stones or paint denotes the edge of your 'territory' and I admit that I am very conscious of not streading into someone elses zone. To counter this, I make a point of inviting my neighbours to 'short-cut' over my space and this is frequently reciprocated. We both feel free then to use but not abuse each others personal space and you begin a natural dialogue with your neighbours. This also allows them to know who's space belongs to whom and should an unwelcome visitor get curious about your things, you have a little extra security.  
Please note that any MHF member may walk across my 'bit'; donations will be accepted. :lol: 
Alan


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Twilight said:


> STOP PICKING ON ME........
> 
> START WISHING I'D NEVER JOINED THIS SITE....NO WONDER I DON'T POST MUCH.


Oh dear. You havent used 'the internet' much have you? :lol:

I suggest you go back to buying books and having a penpal


----------



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2009)

> Oh dear. You havent used 'the internet' much have you? :lol:
> 
> I suggest you go back to buying books and having a penpal


Oh my goodness...not again.......thats so nice and friendly of you.

So let me see so far I've been accused of being

Territorial
Not getting on with my neighbours
...and the above....

and all because I posted my thoughts.....as others have done.

See this is what I just don't get and is beyond my comprehension that people think they can put disparaging comments. I just don't/wouldn't and couldn't.

I .reply to posts with decency politeness and integrity.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Dear Twilight
Please do not think I or I hope anyone else is picking on you, for you opened an interesting debate that shows ultimately that we are all different; thank goodness.
You have every right to defend your space as have others who may wish to share theirs. Neither parties are 'right'; just different.
I for one have enjoyed the variety of opinions, even if some people may be more forthright in expressing them.
Be happy young lady and enjoy all!
 Alan


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

What you must realise Twilight, is that the vast majority of these posts are written by men to other men in normal straight man-like language.

You are a woman and I feel that the normal give-and-take on here might be upsetting you.

Next time I refer to you, or write to you, I will be careful to bear in mind that you are a woman.


----------



## Booty (Aug 20, 2010)

I've read this debate with interest as we're new to motorhoming. We've stopped on a mixture of sites, but as this has been over the winter period, they've been pretty empty, so the issue hasn't arisen. However, I'm dismayed at the propsec to folk wandering over to my pitch, expecting to socialise. I can quite appreciate that many people see camping as a social pastime and I have no problem with that. However, that's not why we bought a motorhome. We want to travel, see new places, enjoy the outdoors, etc. Socialising isn't part of the deal for me. That's not because we're unscociable, far from it. 

Until last year, we were cruising sailors. Many harbours are small and boats 'raft up', i.e. tie up alongside each other. Living literally cheek by jowl, didn't mean fellow sailors were expected to socialise with each other: you could if you wanted to, but it wasn't expected. Camping seems to have a different tradition.

Perhaps our excitable labrador will solve any potential misunderstandings...


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Teresa
If you say things like “I personally think its downright rude/bad mannered and disrespectful” when people walk on your pitch then you are saying that is what you think about a large number of people on this forum.

It is not true but and that is why you got a reaction.

No one took offence at what you said but they did try to explain the reasons and, perhaps, make life a little easier for you when you get out on the road.

Cheer up

Simon
The protocols for socialising are no different between camping and sailing.
What we're talking about here is someone swimming past your boat and I don't think you would find that to be inappropriate would you.


----------



## Booty (Aug 20, 2010)

> What we're talking about here is someone swimming past your boat and I don't think you would find that to be inappropriate would you.


so long as they don't try to climb aboard!


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

1302 said:


> gj1023 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not fussed about people walking across a bit of grass by me
> ...


http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-94304-.html

Unless their caravan/motorhome /tent looks like it should be in Mumbai
or even BANGLADESH.


----------



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2009)

BillCreer said:


> Teresa
> If you say things like "I personally think its downright rude/bad mannered and disrespectful" when people walk on your pitch then you are saying that is what you think about a large number of people on this forum.
> 
> It is not true but and that is why you got a reaction.
> ...


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

This is a really interesting thread and informative for me as we wildcamp (alone, if possible).  

You seem to fall into two camps, those who offer beer to total strangers and those that set the dogs on passersby. :? 

Can I suggest a compromise. One lot can put a sign out saying 'free beer' and the others have a sign saying 'beware of the dog'

I will stick with what I know best, thank you very much. :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad peace has been declared, and that irrepressible bum (_I use the term figuratively_) 747 has lightened the tempo again! :wink: :lol: :lol:



747 said:


> You seem to fall into two camps, those who offer beer to total strangers and those that set the dogs on passersby. :?
> 
> Can I suggest a compromise. One lot can put a sign out saying 'free beer' and the others have a sign saying 'beware of the dog'


No solution for us personally though. Our dog would pinch the beer . . . she absolutely loves a drop of John Smiths.

A very discerning hound though! She won't touch lager. :wink:

On with the debate. :wink:

Dave


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

billym said:


> 1302 said:
> 
> 
> > gj1023 said:
> ...


As you know - I wouldnt even contemplate camping or visitiing either of those two toilets.

But you KNEW that...

...some people let things go/move on/even forget about stuff - those that have to think about, like. :roll:


----------



## sloath1980 (Jul 9, 2010)

why do some topics turn into long winded sensless bickering moans on this site. this is the reason i dont come on here very often. can i have my £10back?!
this does not apply to the few people who have gone out of there way to help me in past.
steve


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

sloath1980 said:


> why do some topics turn into long winded sensless bickering moans on this site. this is the reason i dont come on here very often. can i have my £10back?!
> this does not apply to the few people who have gone out of there way to help me in past.
> steve


I agree with you to some extent but I have to say that I at the same time the gist of the topic I do agree. You should see some forums 8O This one in my opinion is the better of the bunch


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bet this lot didnt complain about people walking on their pitch!

Brittany in August.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

sloath1980 said:


> why do some topics turn into long winded sensless bickering moans on this site. this is the reason i dont come on here very often. can i have my £10back?!
> this does not apply to the few people who have gone out of there way to help me in past.
> steve


I agree with Steve, give him his £10 back.

Let him go and find a forum that just helps him.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

BillCreer said:


> I agree with Steve, give him his £10 back.
> 
> Let him go and find a forum that just helps him.


I was hoping that the 'can I have my tenner back' was a joke - if its not then I'll chip in a quid to rid the site of a moaner 

On my NewBeetle site I frequently gave refunds to those that 'dont get it'


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Paul, there seem to be two Newbeetle sites, which one are you?
Will you be creating a NewNewbeetle site soon?


----------



## sloath1980 (Jul 9, 2010)

i rest my case. i said my bit and hey-ho bunch of people like hawks swooping in and getting the blades out because they dont like someone elses opinion. well ive payed my 10 quid so i have a right to my opinion. no wonder this site has such a bad reputation for this type of behaviour. and yes i have found better websites, shame because this is a good website but its pulled down by the few who cannot stop this type of behaviour, they, i and most others know who they are. so do me a favour and just **** off. 
all the best
steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Sloath

I have kicked you off this forum.

Your barely disguised foul language and personal attack on other members - neither of which will be tolerated - are clearly a breach of forum rules.

If you decide to make any further posts, please exercise a little more restraint.

Zebedee
For the Moderating Team


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm.

If anybody feels the need to reply to this or any thread, folk might disagree and take you to task. There is no good in pulling the injured girly you cant talk to me like that, or the macho bully hiding behind the keyboard responces...

Stick to the facts put you point across and if the only way you can do this is by crying, shouting or resigning and spitting you dummy out.. I would suggest a rethink and have a word with yourself..

its not half a dozen folk looking on a laughing at you, its the whole world .

Sometimes if you have been a bit daft, Google is not your friend. :roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

OK - enough is enough!

Let's cool it please folks, and get on with the discussion in a civilised and friendly manner.

Zebedee
Mod's hat firmly in place.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I remember my father-in-law many years back on a site with us, two MHs side by side and some folks just HAD to walk between the two vans and into our combined BBQ area. Pop asked nicely the first time if they would decist. Then he built barracades out of windbreaks and collapsed deck chairs. Still they came. He pointed out the rudeness of such interventions in a polite manner - again!

The next time the kids felt the full force of his voice, that of a WO1 in the REME. 
That seemed to work!

Our children kept very quiet!

C.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

BillCreer said:


> Thanks Paul, there seem to be two Newbeetle sites, which one are you?
> Will you be creating a NewNewbeetle site soon?


The original of course 

www.newbeetle.org.uk

We bought one of the first new bugs to enter the UK - we still have it in fact having had a couple of others pass thru our hands since 

newer new new newbeetles are just crass and dull 

the old one rocks and the first new one rocked too - the mk2 version was a yawn and the nesedt newbie looks good but a scirocco would fill that demand all day long


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

johnathan said:


> I would really hate to park next to Twilight in case, totally by accident I was to stray just 1 inch into "their territory"


 IT'S people like you posting personal comments to other forum members why i don't post much anymore and will not be renewing my membership either you are not the only one these people know who they are and have very small minds . JUD


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

1032,

what are you talking about ?

I thought the PM's were for private messages????????

aldra


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

aldra said:


> 1032,
> 
> what are you talking about ?
> 
> ...


ardal 

what the hell are you on about 

i am confused


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Back to the original post which I have just noticed... I asked the same question some 4 years ago...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-29911-.html

Some things never change. I still think it's rude to walk across someone else's pitch.

And... and... I've just spent two days on a delightful North Lincolnshire caravan site, watching a caravanner washing and polishing his entire caravan, reaching the roof and skylights via a very tall set of step ladders. :evil:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just back from France trip, stayed on site in Luxembourg, people next door had used the large pitch behind them to hang their washing, pitch was empty and had a pointy bit which is where they had the washing hung. 

A French motorhomer came in to the pitch and you should have seen the grouching that went on and looks they where throwing at the Germans who had obviously been there for some days and pitch had always been empty. 

What made us laugh was the German couple went out and started taking items off line but didn't actually empty it, thought the French were going to explode with indignation. 

There are times when you feel it is unnecessary for your pitch to be used as a cut through and other times you can see the reason for it. 
I think you have to just put it all into perspective and try not to park in the latter if you can help it. 

Just back yesterday and had a wonderful time with lots of Aires reviews and pics to put on. 

  

Mandy


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I think I know this German couple. 
They were in Poland last year and next year they plan to tour Russia.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

1032 that makes two of us

what has a new beetle to do with crossing pitches

be patient I don't follow it

the name is aldra or sandra whichever you choose


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

aldra said:


> 1032 that makes two of us
> 
> what has a new beetle to do with crossing pitches
> 
> ...


New beetles have nothing to do with the subject of the thread but I simply answered a posters question (about my newbeetle website)

YOU mis-spelt my user name and hence my 'mickey take'

I'm sorry for missing that you had no sense of humour, nad ars.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

1302
you're right, and I did it twice!(1032) how strange is that!!!

I was trying to understand your post in the context of the foram

sometimes people do use abbreviations and codes that I am not familiar with not being of the generation of texters, I'm just trying to learn

So it wasn't me being stupid after all,no wonder I couldn't fathom it out

I have a great sense of humour just poor computer skills and knowledge :lol: :lol: :lol:

now, why is your website called newbeetle -----maybe not

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Aldra


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

aldra said:


> now, why is your website called newbeetle -----maybe not
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Aldra


www.newbeetle.org.uk 

Visit it and see


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ahhhh simples!! 

beautiful cars

I did try getting on to your homepage last night but it came up blank

Thanks for that

sandra


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

If you two are going to have "off topic" conversations can you go to "earlybirds" were it seems rife but acceptable :idea: 

I sometimes see up to six topics covered in one posting and all way over my head.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

will do bill 
just a misunderstanding---all clear now 
:wink: aldra


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you aldra.

By the way my dog now looks like a small version of yours.


----------

